# Surprisingly Adequate



## eruby (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting. certainly sounds like it helps tame the dust creating beast that miter saws are. How much space behind the fence is required for the tent thing? Do you think it would work for a sliding 12" saw?

Thanks


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I built a shroud like this from an old kids tent. The saw is attached to a shop vac and iVac switch. I agree, it works pretty well. Not perfect by any means, but containing the dust on a miter saw is somewhat challenging.


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

> Interesting. certainly sounds like it helps tame the dust creating beast that miter saws are. How much space behind the fence is required for the tent thing? Do you think it would work for a sliding 12" saw?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> - eruby


My DeWalt is a 12" slider so it definitely has enough depth for a big miter saw.


----------



## JoLe17 (Jul 18, 2020)

Thanks for the review, Sansoo. I've been on the fence about this hood for a while, since (1) my miter saw is by far the biggest dust producer in my shop, (2) dust containment on my my Bosch is no better than your description of the DeWalt (which is to say, non-existent even with a 2hp dust collector hooked up to the dust port, (3) my attempts thus far to fabricate something based on designs on the web have not been particularly effective. I've resisted ordering the Rousseau til now since $179 seems like an awful lot to pay for a fabric tent, but based on this review I think I'll probably go for it. Thanks again.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the unlighted one. Got it for my birthday from my wife earlier this year. Haven't been out in the shop much, but the wall behind my miter saw isn't caked with sawdust for once. A little fiddly to put on, but pretty universal. Fit my Ridgid miter saw cart & Dewalt sliding miter saw. The fact it's basically a tent means it will bend & bulge around a saw it doesn't fit well pretty easily so fits a lot of things even if it's not perfect.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Hand held router aside, I put my miter as the most difficult tool to collect dust from. As such, I bought one of these for my Bosch about six months back. I note the area behind the saw is clean for the first time in years.

I have mine connected to a dedicated HF collector.

I was using the back of a big screen, projector TV, but that was hard to work around when I wanted to take advantage of wall space. It needed flexible pieces added to the front for the same reason this one has them.


----------

